

Ask HN: Anyone using Microsoft PowerQuery? - ScottWhigham

I&#x27;ve been playing with it lately - I dig it. I was just looking up some World Cup results with it - it&#x27;s great for filtering and finding &quot;quick and dirty facts&quot; from HTML pages. There&#x27;s tons of uses (can query Hadoop, JSON, etc).<p>Anyone else using it?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;download&#x2F;details.aspx?id=39379<p>Example: install it, open Excel, and flip to the POWER QUERY tab. Tell it to open from web and use this page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;FIFA_World_Cup. Lots of fun things to check out.
======
CurtHagenlocher
I'm one of the developers on it :).

~~~
skram
I wish I could try it out on my Mac without having to boot up Windows...
likely not going to happen anytime soon though

